# YouTube "LOADING"



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Recently this app stops playing the video selected and pops up stating- "LOADING..." and never restart playback. I thought it may be the specific video being played, but I ran to my desktop PC and played the same video without issue.

This has been happening a lot lately. Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Having the same problem here. Usually stopping waiting a minute and starting again works but not sure why it keeps getting stuck.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Fant said:


> Having the same problem here. Usually stopping waiting a minute and starting again works but not sure why it keeps getting stuck.


Actually, that better explains what mine is doing. It surprises me there are no other responses to this. Are we REALLY the only ones with this problem?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

sjmaye said:


> Actually, that better explains what mine is doing. It surprises me there are no other responses to this. Are we REALLY the only ones with this problem?


Nope.


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thread where people are seeing on mini's
YouTube app crashes

I think many people just give up on YouTube w/Tivo and use a different streaming device.


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

My Bolt will play YouTube until the inserted commercial. It almost never recovers after that. If I jump ahead it will sometime buffer again and resume playing. The Mini's work fine. For extended youtube viewing I've returned to my pre-TiVo media device.


----------



## CampnJim (Dec 21, 2015)

There are definitely issues with the Tivo YouTube app. I also get the 'Loading' message, and often (maybe every time) after this recovers, the video starts in the middle and won't let me go back to the beginning, and also the timer/location tracker will get stuck where it's at and not advance with the video. Fortunately I have a smart tv with a great YouTube app that I can fall back on but I'd rather not have to. The main selling point of the Tivo to me was never needing to touch a second remote.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

FYI- I contacted Tivo tech support. The instructions below seemed to have fixed mine.


Uncheck YouTube- From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > User Preferences > My Video Providers
Uncheck Youtube from this list 

Force a connection to TiVo service
TiVo Central>Settings and Messages>Network Settings>Connect to TiVo Service Now. 
Run this process twice 

Restart the Tivo
Recheck Youtube
Force one more connection
Then test for the issue again.
I hope it helps you.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, that was short lived. It ran fine for maybe 10 videos. Now back to LOADING...

I am now seeing a recurring theme as I get help from Tivo Tech support- "Reboot and everything will be OK"

I am losing faith that the Bolt is the answer to my cordcutting needs.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am in a few Cordcutting groups and the TiVos are looked down on especially since Tablo, HDHome Run and other OTA DVR's were released. I even contacted TiVo and asked about support for more cordcutting apps like Sling, DVTN and Vue and they said no plans at all right now. Your better off with a $30 FireStick for streaming over any TiVo like your finding out for yourself right now.

If I did not have lifetime on my Bolt, I would have gotten a Tablo DVR long ago. It is just so much better for us Cordcutters and OTA.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> I am in a few Cordcutting groups and the TiVos are looked down on especially since Tablo, HDHome Run and other OTA DVR's were released. I even contacted TiVo and asked about support for more cordcutting apps like Sling, DVTN and Vue and they said no plans at all right now. Your better off with a $30 FireStick for streaming over any TiVo like your finding out for yourself right now.


I keep tabs on cord-cutting as well. Some of the devices/software solutions you mention are not a bed of roses either. I have read about many problems. I had Media Center for 8 years. I really liked it, but there was always some issue popping up. That did not go over well with the wife. The one thing I can say for the Bolt is that it just works. Uh, with the exception of the youtube app.

As I see it, Tivo is in the business of selling DVRs and the annual service subscriptions. Why would they ever want to bring an app like Sling and their cloud DVR to the Bolt? With a cloud DVR and Sling what would you need a Bolt for? The Bolt itself has performed pretty well for me. I am, though, disappointed in Tivo's commitment to streaming apps. They appear only to be a sideline they feel they need to include to attract buyers.

I am glad I did not buy the lifetime package. This will be a big year for streaming services. You take that $30 firestick along with Sling TV DVR, Netflix, Amazon... it will be my final solution.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder if the main issue is one with whatever y/t srvr the tivo is pulling from combined w server hosting the video. Or a bitrate thing. I've seen this type of wonkiness w y/t on the computer before as well. And sometimes is video specific.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Huffman (Nov 28, 2017)

I read above to do these procedures below to stop the "loading" issue on Youtube, but it still does it. This hasn't been a constant issue but it has happened many times in the past, today it's happened twice in an hour. There is really nothing that I know of that fixes the issue. If I abort the app, then return to Youtube it seems to solve the issue for awhile, say 30 minutes or so.

Tivo tech was contacted about this a year ago by me but they said it was a Youtube issue, well then that doesn't explain why this issue only happens with my TIVO Bolt and no other method when I use Youtube. I use Youtube a lot, so this "loading" issue frustrates me. Maybe TIVO can use their weight with Google to figure out what the problem is?


Uncheck YouTube- From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > User Preferences > My Video Providers
Uncheck Youtube from this list

Force a connection to TiVo service
TiVo Central>Settings and Messages>Network Settings>Connect to TiVo Service Now.
Run this process twice

Restart the Tivo
Recheck Youtube
Force one more connection
Then test for the issue again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And why does it only affect some people? Youtube has been solid on my Bolts and Mini Vox.

And those devices achieve the highest connection speeds out of all my devices with youtube. I'll see Youtube connection speeds up to 140Mb/s with my Bolts and Mini Vox.


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> And why does it only affect some people? Youtube has been solid on my Bolts and Mini Vox.
> 
> And those devices achieve the highest connection speeds out of all my devices with youtube. I'll see Youtube connection speeds up to 140Mb/s with my Bolts and Mini Vox.


Can you play a Youtube video longer than 25 minutes without it buffering or stopping. I can't on my Bolt but can on every other streaming device I own.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zexel said:


> Can you play a Youtube video longer than 25 minutes without it buffering or stopping. I can't on my Bolt but can on every other streaming device I own.


I've let it sit there and play a bunch of videos for a couple of hours, but I'm pretty sure none of those were as long as 25 minutes. I know I've played some 20 minute videos, but most were 10 minutes or five minutes.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I watch YT everyday as I am a big gamer and every single day, after watching a while the "loading" message pops up and then i have to exit and go back in. Doesn't happen on my Xbox One X or Nvidia ShieldTV, only my Bolt. Strange thing is too, even still happens after I switched to the Hydra UI.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I've experienced the "loading" issue on my bolt a few times watching 1 hour + videos. Just got a new Roamio OTA from the cyber Monday sale and was able to play a video on the Roamio that had the "loading" issue on my Bolt all the way through without the "loading" issue. Both Tivos are connected to the same router via ethernet. Probably too early to say that the Roamio won't experience the "loading" issue. I've got broadband internet 25mb.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I experience it ALL - THE - TIME. Short videos are fine. Longer ones simply don't work. Sometimes it says "loading" and sometimes it doesn't... it just locks up. Sometimes I can get out of it with the back button and sometimes I can't. I have no such issues watching Netflix on the bolt so I have to assume this is a bug in the YouTube app somewhere. It's annoying, I agree!


----------



## PJFW8 (Apr 2, 2007)

Gavroche said:


> I experience it ALL - THE - TIME. Short videos are fine. Longer ones simply don't work. Sometimes it says "loading" and sometimes it doesn't... it just locks up. Sometimes I can get out of it with the back button and sometimes I can't. I have no such issues watching Netflix on the bolt so I have to assume this is a bug in the YouTube app somewhere. It's annoying, I agree!


Exactly my experience on my Bolt+


----------



## TMACK (Dec 17, 2015)

Gavroche said:


> I experience it ALL - THE - TIME. Short videos are fine. Longer ones simply don't work. Sometimes it says "loading" and sometimes it doesn't... it just locks up. Sometimes I can get out of it with the back button and sometimes I can't. I have no such issues watching Netflix on the bolt so I have to assume this is a bug in the YouTube app somewhere. It's annoying, I agree!


----------



## TMACK (Dec 17, 2015)

this happens around 13-15 mins on you tube. when it freezes if you hit advance then replay it will continue.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Who manages the YouTube app in TiVo? Is it google or TiVo? and has this been reported directly to them and have they acknowledged it or have they just provided workarounds?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Fant said:


> Who manages the YouTube app in TiVo? Is it google or TiVo? and has this been reported directly to them and have they acknowledged it or have they just provided workarounds?


I think Google has to provide the app. Youtube works fine on my Roamio OTA. I guess the Bolt has a different youtube app than the Roamio.


----------



## dcbritboy (Mar 23, 2013)

sjmaye said:


> Actually, that better explains what mine is doing. It surprises me there are no other responses to this. Are we REALLY the only ones with this problem?


We have the issue as well.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just curious -- are you watching the shows after choosing them with the TiVo? 

Do you get the same problem, or not, or worse, by starting the video on a mobile app (i.e. Android) and casting to the TiVo from there?

I just watched a full episode of Top Chef Jr. on my Roamio. I see the loading message every now and again, but not very often, and it usually resolves by itself.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

murgatroyd said:


> Just curious -- are you watching the shows after choosing them with the TiVo?
> 
> Do you get the same problem, or not, or worse, by starting the video on a mobile app (i.e. Android) and casting to the TiVo from there?
> 
> I just watched a full episode of Top Chef Jr. on my Roamio. I see the loading message every now and again, but not very often, and it usually resolves by itself.


My Roamio OTA doesn't have the "Loading" Youtube issue. This issue only occurs on my Bolt.


----------



## Loh Phat (Jul 7, 2017)

I have Verizon FiOS with 1GBit symmetrical service.

My TiVo Bolt+ does this yet none of my other streaming devices have the problem.

Chromcast Ultra, Roku Streaming Stick+, built-in YT app on Samsung TV -- none have the problem streaming -- even 4k videos. 

The network is NOT the problem.

YT congestion is NOT the problem.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I get this with Hulu and Amazon prime after about 15 minutes. Doesn't happen on Roku or Samsung smart tv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

I just emailed TiVo Support about this issue because I've been experiencing it for a while. Here was a different answer:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

We regret to let you know that the streaming issues you are encountering on Youtube app has been tagged as a Known Issue. We apologize for the inconvenience this might have caused you. We are currently working on getting this issue fixed as quickly as possible.

As of this moment, we advise you to follow the troubleshooting steps indicated on the articles I attached on this email. You will also receive an e-mail update once we have resolved the problem. Thank you for your patience.​
The steps are the same other people have receivied: uncheck the Youtube app, force service sync, check YouTube app, force service sync, signout/signin of YouTube, reboot. At least they acknowledge it as a problem. Just wonder how long it will take to fix.


----------



## Random guy (Jan 28, 2018)

Unplugging my tv, waited 10 seconds, then plugged it back in. Seemed to have fixed it


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Random guy said:


> Unplugging my tv, waited 10 seconds, then plugged it back in. Seemed to have fixed it


unplugging your tv, or your Tivo? please explain.

also it doesn't avail itself until you play longer videos. have you tested with something around 20 mins or longer.


----------



## Docpadds (Jul 29, 2017)

Still no fix for this, seems its getting worse even. I watch a lot of shows on YouTube and this is making me regret this box.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If you bought the Bolt primarily as a streamer then yeah, you bought the wrong box. I stream a lot of YT on my Roamio without issue but if I had this issue I'd be switching inputs to my cheap Roku stick instead. Tivos are DVRs first and foremost, the apps are second-class to almost every streaming option out there.


----------



## Docpadds (Jul 29, 2017)

Sadly i had not found anything else with a cable card and streaming that suited my need. I dont even need 4K though, how they cant just have a simple YouTube app work i dont know...


----------



## scottopus (Oct 26, 2004)

Been putting up with this issue for months. Any updates on a fix?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

For non-hydra, the recent update fixed it for me.


----------



## Tim Nungesser (Dec 3, 2016)

scottopus said:


> Been putting up with this issue for months. Any updates on a fix?


Me too! Been today, while watching YouTube videos, I had to select the next video... stop that one... then revert back to the video I was watching in order to watch more of it UNTIL the "LOADING" occurred again... & again... & again... I am PO'd. Paid a lot for this POS. Can't wait for another company to come out with something better. Yes, it's been updated and this never happens when I don't use the Tivo Bolt. The Loading problem that is.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quite a long time ago, I just began using my TiVo just to 'bookmark' YouTube videos to play on a different device. ANY other device. The 'Search' or other functions is great to find a video, but the playback is intolerable.

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for Google to update the app on all the various TiVo's.

-KP


----------



## Loh Phat (Jul 7, 2017)

The TiVO YT app is now a major version behind the current app available on my Roku and Samsung "Smart TV"[sic].

Let's hope when they get around to updating it, it addresses the problem. Until then the app is unusable for any content longer then 15-20 minutes.


----------



## kevindorine (Dec 29, 2007)

Loh Phat said:


> The TiVO YT app is now a major version behind the current app available on my Roku and Samsung "Smart TV"[sic].
> 
> Let's hope when they get around to updating it, it addresses the problem. Until then the app is unusable for any content longer then 15-20 minutes.


we just got a Roku ultra, simply because we wanted to get the Disney+ channel. YouTube works flawlessly on that.

I will say quite honestly although I have had several TiVos spanning a few years, the Roku ultra is very easy to use and has a great interface. We got it for $61 including freight on the Black Friday deals. Sad to see, but the TiVo is falling behind as a product.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kevindorine said:


> we just got a Roku ultra, simply because we wanted to get the Disney+ channel. YouTube works flawlessly on that.
> 
> I will say quite honestly although I have had several TiVos spanning a few years, the Roku ultra is very easy to use and has a great interface. We got it for $61 including freight on the Black Friday deals. Sad to see, but the TiVo is falling behind as a product.


They fell behind years ago. When the Bolt was released TiVo had a chance to shine. But instead their apps languished and they let everyone else pass them. Now they have almost a zero chance of ever catching up.


----------



## ingsoc747 (Apr 5, 2017)

kevindorine said:


> we just got a Roku ultra, simply because we wanted to get the Disney+ channel. YouTube works flawlessly on that.
> 
> I will say quite honestly although I have had several TiVos spanning a few years, the Roku ultra is very easy to use and has a great interface. We got it for $61 including freight on the Black Friday deals. Sad to see, but the TiVo is falling behind as a product.


Yea the built in apps on the bolt aren't the greatest now. I bought an nvidia shield a year or two ago and its much much better with the streaming apps. My new TV (x900f) has the same android system built in too (even though I'm not a huge fan of android), and most recently released TVs will probably have better streaming support at this point. Not surprising given the pace of hw progress.


----------



## ingsoc747 (Apr 5, 2017)

TMACK said:


> this happens around 13-15 mins on you tube. when it freezes if you hit advance then replay it will continue.


"freezing" streams were fixable for me at least by forcing the resolution in youtube app to 1080p or 720 instead of 'auto'


----------



## bootz (May 8, 2012)

kevindorine said:


> we just got a Roku ultra, simply because we wanted to get the Disney+ channel. YouTube works flawlessly on that.
> 
> I will say quite honestly although I have had several TiVos spanning a few years, the Roku ultra is very easy to use and has a great interface. We got it for $61 including freight on the Black Friday deals. Sad to see, but the TiVo is falling behind as a product.


Roku Streaming Stick + also works fine. Normally $49, paid $29 in November. Basically has everything with the exception of Dolby Vision. Supports HDR and Dolby Atmos. Don't torture yourself anymore with the TiVo apps.


----------

